# New to overclocking i5 2500k (Z77 Extreme4)



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey guys im new to overclocking my i5 2500k, I would not create threads like this , since I already googled OC-ing guide for my CPU but the thing which is didnt see is does it matter which motherboard do I use ,  If anyone has the same motherboard or knows what they are doing, hopefully you guys can guide me to safe OC-ing ..

My goal would be to OC to 4.5 since I hear it is easy on this chip and I have a decent cooler (CM Hyper 212+)

Thanks.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2015)

First stress your system stock with occt and see where your temps are. Then set your multiplier to 42.  Run some stress tests and check temps. Leave the voltage alone for now. See where your full load temp is with a program like occt. If its under 75 then try 44. It's fairly easy. Of course you do this at your own risk.
Fill out your specs


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 18, 2015)

for reference

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-2500k-overclocking.158403/#post-2511842


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Well is there any step by step guide ?


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 18, 2015)

I used this back in the day, lots of info there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/o...oltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet#


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Okay, I set the CPU Ration to 45 and when I see clocks at HW Monitor the clocks are like this ?

Is this good because some say 1600MHz while others say 4500 MHz ?

http://i.imgur.com/OPClfII.png

And how do I stres test , I have Prime95 and OCCT.


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Also Offset mode is set to 0.005V while VCore is not changed.


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Also I passed Intel Burn Test with  stress level set to 'Standard'


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

It seems to drop to 1.6 GHz for unknown reason, but when I set the power option to 'High Performance' it goes back up at 4.5GHz and stays there, also the temps are:\

Idle: 40 C

Load: 75 C

Is this good ?


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry for posting so many replies guys here are pictures of testing with OCCT:

http://imgur.com/a/CUxHK

Is this good or bad ?


----------



## blabla21 (Sep 18, 2015)

Jesus now its 90 C can anyone help im panicking here.
http://imgur.com/BShRyG6


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2015)

@blabla21 you should learn to use the EDIT feature on this forum


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2015)

Your not following instructions. Post your specs

The mhz will drop when not under a load. That's normal


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 18, 2015)

If your vcore is on auto some mobos will ramp up the voltage waaaaay too much, in your hwmonitor image it shows a massive vcore number as the max. You can't have it that high you will degrade your cpu if you're not careful. Please check the overclock.net link I gave you above, they give you 4 or 5 links to guides that you can read. Please, at 1.46V and 90C+ you may do damage to the CPU.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2015)

blabla21 said:


> Also Offset mode is set to 0.005V while VCore is not changed.





LightningJR said:


> If your vcore is on auto some mobos will ramp up the voltage waaaaay too much, in your hwmonitor image it shows a massive vcore number as the max. You can't have it that high you will degrade your cpu if you're not careful. Please check the overclock.net link I gave you above, they give you 4 or 5 links to guides that you can read. Please, at 1.46V and 90C+ you may do damage to the CPU.



The ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 all so maxing out the PLL voltage


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey 

Running stock at the moment ,but was overclocked before 

Using a 
MSI P67A-GD80
2500k @4.5 + CM 212x
4x2 1600mhz 

Here is a guide i used before,should be similar to z77 chipset.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/07/how-to-overclock-the-intel-core-i5-2500k/5


That ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 is a nice motherboard got one for client a while back last in stock


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

blabla21 said:


> Jesus now its 90 C can anyone help im panicking here.
> http://imgur.com/BShRyG6


 
It looks like you have CPU voltage set to Auto, which is BAD!  You need to manually set voltage.  If VIN 1 is your PLL, that's about the max it should be, although that number is safe for Sandies.  Try lowering that a smidge as well.

Personally, for that overclock, I would try setting CPU voltage at about 1.2, and go from there.  If it locks up or blue screens, you know you need to raise it a little.  It's always best to raise it just a little at a time until you find a stable voltage for that clock.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It looks like you have CPU voltage set to Auto, which is BAD!  You need to manually set voltage.  If VIN 1 is your PLL, that's about the max it should be, although that number is safe for Sandies.  Try lowering that a smidge as well.
> 
> Personally, for that overclock, I would try setting CPU voltage at about 1.2, and go from there.  If it locks up or blue screens, you know you need to raise it a little.  It's always best to raise it just a little at a time until you find a stable voltage for that clock.



1.2 volts is too low for a 4.5ghz OC on a 2500k. A "normal" 2500k would need between 1.36 to 1.38 volts for 4.5ghz. The 2600k I had needed 1.38 volts. Personally I like to start with a higher voltage like 1.4 and work my way down in voltage. Only time I ever put higher than 1.4 volts to my 2600k was when seeing just how far I could get it to clock (got it to 5ghz @ 1.45 volts IIRC).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 1.2 volts is too low for a 4.5ghz OC on a 2500k. A "normal" 2500k would need between 1.36 to 1.38 volts for 4.5ghz. The 2600k I had needed 1.38 volts. Personally I like to start with a higher voltage like 1.4 and work my way down in voltage. Only time I ever put higher than 1.4 volts to my 2600k was when seeing just how far I could get it to clock (got it to 5ghz @ 1.45 volts IIRC).


 
Looking at it again, I conclude I was mistaken (working off my memory of when I had a Sandy).  You're right, better to start at 1.4 and work downward to the last stable point!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 1.2 volts is too low for a 4.5ghz OC on a 2500k. A "normal" 2500k would need between 1.36 to 1.38 volts for 4.5ghz. The 2600k I had needed 1.38 volts. Personally I like to start with a higher voltage like 1.4 and work my way down in voltage. Only time I ever put higher than 1.4 volts to my 2600k was when seeing just how far I could get it to clock (got it to 5ghz @ 1.45 volts IIRC).



How much difference was 3770 to the 25k voltage wise as my 3770 hits 1.18 on that board, as i said in my last post the board with a 3770k at least will push the PLL voltage to the max which you can get away in lowering once you got every thing else right.

Which auto is pretty much all i do and make sure ram voltages are good lower the PLL voltage to get 4.4

Have the Z68 i guess i could try out pretty much the same board but has the 25k chip.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2015)

Good LAWD... http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...Beginners-How-to-set-your-25-6-700K-to-4-5Ghz

This simple guide worked. He should follow this...

You don't need to touch PLL... temps are good to 90C on down (above that there can be instablity I have found).


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2015)

Safe way to overclock for a noob:
1. Set the voltage to whatever is the default for 2500k (i.e. not "auto")
2. Raise CPU multi to 42
3. Lower RAM divider to compensate the raised multi
4. Enjoy your 4.2GHz i5-2500k

I did this with my 2500k and P67 Extreme4 back when I got the system and was rock solid. But I didn't use the system much at 4.2 because, well, I didn't feel like I needed to.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2015)

Fixed....


bug said:


> Safe way to overclock for a noob:
> 1. Set the voltage to whatever is the default for 2500k (i.e. not "auto")
> 2. Raise CPU multi to 42
> 3. Enjoy your 4.2GHz i5-2500k
> ...


Tt's an unlocked chip. You are raising the multiplier which does NOT affect memory speed. #3 is not needed.


----------

